# Excel : Cellule avec photo comme réponse de calcul



## Dimitri2018 (21 Mai 2018)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai donc dans ma colonne B9 à B21 (par exemple) des nombres de 1 à 22 (qui sont des réponses de formules et j'aimerais que les réponses en colonne B renvoie à des cellules contenant une image. J'ai bien essayé dans propriétés de cocher _"Déplacer et dimensionner avec les cellules_" mais cela ne fonctionne pas et me donne une réponse zéro mais ne m'apporte pas d'image. Et ma formule par rapport à la réponse en B9 est (je suis certain que vous allez sourire parce qu'il existe un moyen probablement moins long d'y parvenir) =SI(B9=0;E37;SI(B9=1;E38;SI(B9=2;E39;SI(B9=3;E40;SI(B9=4;E41;SI(B9=5;E42;SI(B9=6;E43;SI(B9=7;E44;SI(B9=8;E45;SI(B9=9;E46;SI(B9=10;E47;SI(B9=11;E48;SI(B9=12;E49;SI(B9=13;E50;SI(B9=14;E51;SI(B9=15;E52;SI(B9=16;E53;SI(B9=17;E54;SI(B9=18;E55;SI(B9=19;E56;SI(B9=20;E57;SI(B9=21;E58;SI(B9=22;E59;D6))))))))))))))))))))))). Et donc dans E37 à E59 une cellule avec une image. Comment "fusionner" l'image avec la cellule ? 
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## zeltron54 (22 Mai 2018)

Je ne sais pas comment tu as inséré tes images, mais, à ma connaissance,  elles ne peuvent pas être dans une cellule. 
On peut les mettre sur une cellule et les ancrées pour une déplacement avec la cellule.
Pour provoquer un affichage d'une image en fonction du contenu d'une cellule, va voir: https://apprendreexcel.com/inserer-image-excel/
Attention la macro est différente en fonction de la version d' excel (2011 ou 2016).


----------



## Dimitri2018 (22 Mai 2018)

Merci pour ta réponse, je m'y penche cette après-midi


----------



## Dimitri2018 (22 Mai 2018)

La macro. C'est bien là qu'est le problème. Avant d'être un problème (peut-être) de version (j'ai excel 2011) je ne sais pas comment récupérer les macros. J'ai ouvert le lien qu'il propose pour télécharger directement le fichier d'exemple, j'obtiens bien son classeur avec le bouton mais comment récupérer ce bouton et l'introduire dans mon tableau. Et éditer la macro dans VBA est évidemment un notion incompréhensible pour le nul que je suis. Peut-on encore m'aider?


----------



## Dimitri2018 (22 Mai 2018)

Sans compter que comme je n'ai pas pu faire le test, je ne suis pas certain d'avoir trouver le bon chemin d'accès de mon dossier. Il prend un exemple sur windows, qui n'est pas notre cas et j'ai fait lien hypertexte pour trouver quelque chose sans être certain que ce soit le bon moyen.


----------



## Dimitri2018 (22 Mai 2018)

Enfin, en rentrant mes données dans son classeur téléchargé, je n'arrive à aucun résultat.


----------



## r e m y (22 Mai 2018)

Je pense que les liens vers les images ne sont pas bons. 
Il me semble qu'avec Excel 2011, il faut des : plutôt que des /
De plus, il faudrait préciser le chemin complet des images
Nom du disque dur:Usersimitrilinderesktophotos arcanes renommées


----------



## r e m y (22 Mai 2018)

Penser également à modifier la formule en colonne C qui rajoute le nom de la photo pour que ce soit bien : qui soit ajouté et pas \


----------



## zeltron54 (22 Mai 2018)

Si j'en crois ta copie écran, en C3 tu devrais avoir, si ton disque dur s'appelle bien Macintosh HD :
Macintosh HD:Usersimitrilinders:desktophotos arcanes renomées

en C6 tu devraisvoir alors:
Macintosh HD:Usersimitrilinders:desktophotos arcanes renomées:0

En cliquant sur le bouton un dialogue te demande:
Cellules où mettre les images........ (si tu les veux en colonne D, tu cliques sur annuler)
puis un deuxième dialogue te demande la hauteur de ligne avec par défaut 75

Tu valides et la macro agrandie les lignes et colle les images

Pour voir cette macro, dans le menu outils-->Macro-->macros... et tu choisis modifier,  tu verras la macro s'afficher

EDIT: les smileys sont equivalent à "deux points D" et "Deux points P"
Tes photos doivent se trouver dans un dossier sur le bureau nommé "Photos arcanes renomées" et doivent se nommer "0.jpg,  1.jpg, ....."


----------



## Dimitri2018 (22 Mai 2018)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Si j'en crois ta copie écran, en C3 tu devrais avoir, si ton disque dur s'appelle bien Macintosh HD :
> Macintosh HD:Usersimitrilinders:desktophotos arcanes renomées
> 
> en C6 tu devraisvoir alors:
> ...


Merci beaucoup pour ces réponses, j'essaie demain d'appliquer tout cela.


----------



## Dimitri2018 (23 Mai 2018)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Si j'en crois ta copie écran, en C3 tu devrais avoir, si ton disque dur s'appelle bien Macintosh HD :
> Macintosh HD:Usersimitrilinders:desktophotos arcanes renomées
> 
> en C6 tu devraisvoir alors:
> ...


Malheureusement, toujours en utilisant son tableau que j'ai téléchargé et en y rentrant mes données, cela ne fonctionne toujours pas. Ci-joint le tableau et la macro que j'ai "éditée"


----------



## Dimitri2018 (23 Mai 2018)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Si j'en crois ta copie écran, en C3 tu devrais avoir, si ton disque dur s'appelle bien Macintosh HD :
> Macintosh HD:Usersimitrilinders:desktophotos arcanes renomées
> 
> en C6 tu devraisvoir alors:
> ...


Et pour compléter, voici le dossier en question :


----------



## r e m y (23 Mai 2018)

Vous avez toujours des slash / (et même un anti slash \ qui s'ajoute au bout du chemin d'accès avant le nom du fichier jpg) au lieu d'utiliser des :

Il faut modifier votre chemin d'accès en C3 pour ne mettre que des : et modifier la formule en colonne C (lignes 6 et au-delà) pour que ce soit bien un : qui s'ajoute et pas un \


----------



## zeltron54 (23 Mai 2018)

Sur ta copie écran on vois les chemins indiqués avec des "/" et non des ":"
Avec excel 2011 les / ne fonctionnent pas.
Dans mon post précédent je t'ai mis le contenu qu'il doit y avoir dans la cellule C3 en modifiant juste le nom de ton dossier par    Photos arcanes renommées

Edit la formule en C6 doit être      =$C$3&":"&A6&".jpg"


----------



## Dimitri2018 (23 Mai 2018)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Sur ta copie écran on vois les chemins indiqués avec des "/" et non des ":"
> Avec excel 2011 les / ne fonctionnent pas.
> Dans mon post précédent je t'ai mis le contenu qu'il doit y avoir dans la cellule C3 en modifiant juste le nom de ton dossier par    Photos arcanes renommées
> 
> Edit la formule en C6 doit être      =$C$3&":"&A6&".jpg"


Oui, sorry, j'avais auparavant essayé ceci


----------



## Dimitri2018 (23 Mai 2018)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Sur ta copie écran on vois les chemins indiqués avec des "/" et non des ":"
> Avec excel 2011 les / ne fonctionnent pas.
> Dans mon post précédent je t'ai mis le contenu qu'il doit y avoir dans la cellule C3 en modifiant juste le nom de ton dossier par    Photos arcanes renommées
> 
> Edit la formule en C6 doit être      =$C$3&":"&A6&".jpg"


Je vérifie la formule en C6


----------



## Dimitri2018 (23 Mai 2018)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Sur ta copie écran on vois les chemins indiqués avec des "/" et non des ":"
> Avec excel 2011 les / ne fonctionnent pas.
> Dans mon post précédent je t'ai mis le contenu qu'il doit y avoir dans la cellule C3 en modifiant juste le nom de ton dossier par    Photos arcanes renommées
> 
> Edit la formule en C6 doit être      =$C$3&":"&A6&".jpg"


Sous cette dernière forme, cela ne fonctionne toujours pas, je suis désolé d'insister.


----------



## r e m y (23 Mai 2018)

Quelle erreur s'affiche lors du clic sur le bouton qui lance la macro?


----------



## Dimitri2018 (23 Mai 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Quelle erreur s'affiche lors du clic sur le bouton qui lance la macro?


Aucun, il ne se passe juste rien


----------



## r e m y (23 Mai 2018)

La boîte de dialogue demandant de choisir l'emplacement d'affichage des images ne s'affiche même pas?


----------



## zeltron54 (23 Mai 2018)

Fait un clic droit sur le bouton et --> affecter une macro,   dans la fenêtre qui s'affiche tu dois voir:
Dans le nom de la macro:    'insertion image cellule mac 2011.xlsm'!SelectCol
et dans la liste des macros:     Affimage   et SelectCol
C'est bien ça   ?


----------



## Dimitri2018 (23 Mai 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> La boîte de dialogue demandant de choisir l'emplacement d'affichage des images ne s'affiche même pas?


Si, si, je tape annuler et je garde 75


----------



## Dimitri2018 (23 Mai 2018)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Fait un clic droit sur le bouton et --> affecter une macro,   dans la fenêtre qui s'affiche tu dois voir:
> Dans le nom de la macro:    'insertion image cellule mac 2011.xlsm'!SelectCol
> et dans la liste des macros:     Affimage   et SelectCol
> C'est bien ça   ?


Voici la réponse :


----------



## zeltron54 (23 Mai 2018)

Donc la macro s' exécute bien, au vu de ta réponse "il ne se passe rien" j'avais cru que ! ...

Donc aucune raison que ça ne fonctionne pas.
Vérifie bien ton chemin en C3,  chemin complet avec ":" comme séparateur, la formule en C6 qui ajoute au chemin C3, les ":" et le nom du fichier qui est en A6.
Donc on obtient en C6, C7,C8 .....   le chemin complet  des fichiers à afficher.
J'ai testé la macro qui fonctionne aussi bien sur excel 2011 que sur 2016.
Si elle n'affiche rien c'est que le chemin n'est pas bon !


----------



## r e m y (23 Mai 2018)

Pareil. Je viens de tester avec un dossier Images créé sur mon bureau avec 10 images jpg à l'intérieur nommées de 0.jpg à 9.jpg

Ca fonctionne parfaitement sur Excel 2011






Attention à bien respecter les majuscules et minuscules dans les noms de dossiers du chemin d'accès.


----------



## r e m y (23 Mai 2018)

Bien vérifier si il faut un D majuscule à Dimitrilinder
Vérifier également si le dossier sur le bureau se nomme comme dans la feuille Excel "Photos arcanes renomées" (avec une faute d'orthographe) ou "Photos arcanes renommées" (avec 2 n à renommées)


----------



## Dimitri2018 (23 Mai 2018)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Donc la macro s' exécute bien, au vu de ta réponse "il ne se passe rien" j'avais cru que ! ...
> 
> Donc aucune raison que ça ne fonctionne pas.
> Vérifie bien ton chemin en C3,  chemin complet avec ":" comme séparateur, la formule en C6 qui ajoute au chemin C3, les ":" et le nom du fichier qui est en A6.
> ...


Je vous ai fait une dernière photo en faisant apparaître le plus de choses possibles. J'ai l'impression d'avoir bien rempli C3 (J'ai utilisé les termes du chemin d'accès que l'on voit dans le bas du dossier "Photos arcanes renommées" (puisque en anglais ce chemin d'accès ne fonctionnait pas non plus) (et renommées avec deux M, je pense depuis le début ;-) ) Et j'ai cliqué sur la ligne 10 pour vous montrer que la formule qui apparaît en haut est bien celle qui me donne les chemins d'accès en C6 à C15. Et enfin dans le coin supérieur droit vous pouvez voir mon fond d'écran, donc mon bureau avec mon disque dur et le dossier arcanes. J'imagine que je fais encore une erreur quelque part mais je ne sais pas où.... ?


----------



## Dimitri2018 (23 Mai 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Bien vérifier si il faut un D majuscule à Dimitrilinder
> Vérifier également si le dossier sur le bureau se nomme comme dans la feuille Excel "Photos arcanes renomées" (avec une faute d'orthographe) ou "Photos arcanes renommées" (avec 2 n à renommées)


Et du coup, je me demande s'il y a un moyen certain d'avoir le chemin d'accès autrement qu'en le lidsant au bas de la fenêtre du finder. Un endroit où en cliquant ce chemin d'accès serait e, ?:?: Users: ....  ?


----------



## Dimitri2018 (23 Mai 2018)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Donc la macro s' exécute bien, au vu de ta réponse "il ne se passe rien" j'avais cru que ! ...
> 
> Donc aucune raison que ça ne fonctionne pas.
> Vérifie bien ton chemin en C3,  chemin complet avec ":" comme séparateur, la formule en C6 qui ajoute au chemin C3, les ":" et le nom du fichier qui est en A6.
> ...


Et comme la capture d'écran n'était peut-être pas claire pour le chemin d'accès au bas de la fenêtre du dossier :


----------



## zeltron54 (23 Mai 2018)

Il faut utiliser Users et Desktop.
Autre chose ton nom d'utilisateur est le nom de ta petite maison.
Sur ta copie d'écran en haut le nom de la session à l'air différent (un espace) à vérifier.


----------



## zeltron54 (23 Mai 2018)

Autre chose ta version d' excel n'est pas à jour tu devrais être en 14.7.7


----------



## Dimitri2018 (23 Mai 2018)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Autre chose ta version d' excel n'est pas à jour tu devrais être en 14.7.7


C'est vrai que je suis toujours en Yosemite, ce qui justifie la version Excel 14.0.0? Est-ce un problème pour l'exécution du macro ? Quand à mon nom d'utilisateur, je pense que c'est bien Dimitrilinder en un mot (même si effectivement il est marqué Dimitri Linder en haut de mon bureau mais si je fais un pomme I sur un dossier c'est bien sans espace que le nom apparaît. (comme dans ma copie d'écran au bas de la fenêtre finder d'Arcanes....


----------



## Dimitri2018 (23 Mai 2018)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Il faut utiliser Users et Desktop.
> Autre chose ton nom d'utilisateur est le nom de ta petite maison.
> Sur ta copie d'écran en haut le nom de la session à l'air différent (un espace) à vérifier.


Et quand je vois le chemin d'accès jusqu'au dossier, je me dis vraiment qu'il n'y a pas d'erreurs... Je suis vraiment désolé, ça paraît si simple puisque ça fonctionne chez vous....


----------



## Dimitri2018 (23 Mai 2018)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Il faut utiliser Users et Desktop.
> Autre chose ton nom d'utilisateur est le nom de ta petite maison.
> Sur ta copie d'écran en haut le nom de la session à l'air différent (un espace) à vérifier.


Et j'ai tout de même essayé avec le nom séparé (avec espace et majuscule) mais ça ne change rien. Et c'est bien en anglais.


----------



## zeltron54 (23 Mai 2018)

Tu as remis des "/" il faut des ":"
La version d'excel même sous yosemite doit être la dernière de la 2011  soit la 14.7.7


----------



## r e m y (24 Mai 2018)

Dimitri2018 a dit:


> C'est vrai que je suis toujours en Yosemite, ce qui justifie la version Excel 14.0.0


Tu devrais être en version 14.7.7!!! il te manque 7 années de mises à jour d'Excel!!!

Et est-ce que tu pourrais mémoriser qu'il faut des : dans les chemins accès et pas des / ou des \ !!!


----------



## r e m y (24 Mai 2018)

Si tu t'arranges pour que les chemins d'accès aux fichiers soit exactement de la forme (exemple pour le fichier 0.jpg):
Macintosh HD:Usersimitrilinderesktophotos arcanes renommées:0.jpg
ça devrait fonctionner.


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Mai 2018)

Le plus drôle tout de même dans cette discussion, j'espère que vous vous en rendez tous compte, étant qu'à chaque fois que vous mettez un : suivi d'une lettre, le forum traduit la combinaison en icone (quand la combinaison existe).
Ça donne un côté "jeunes qui discutent en sms" pas forcément compréhensible au premier abord.
Voilà, j'ai fini ma petite intervention hors sujet. Je vous laisse discuter entre grands.


----------



## r e m y (24 Mai 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Le plus drôle tout de même dans cette discussion, j'espère que vous vous en rendez tous compte, étant qu'à chaque fois que vous mettez un : suivi d'une lettre, le forum traduit la combinaison en icone (quand la combinaison existe).
> Ça donne un côté "jeunes qui discutent en sms" pas forcément compréhensible au premier abord.
> Voilà, j'ai fini ma petite intervention hors sujet. Je vous laisse discuter entre grands.



Il paraît effectivement... mais comme j'utilise un iPad ces combinaisons : suivi d'une lettre, ne sont pas converties en emoji. 



Donc je vais essayer de recommencer de façon compréhensible pour ceux qui consultent depuis un Mac...

Il faut que les chemins d'accès soient de la forme

```
Macintosh HD:Users:Dimitrilinder:Desktop:Photos arcanes renommées:0.jpg
```


----------



## daffyb (24 Mai 2018)

vous pouvez utiliser la balise [PLAIN] :D [/PLAIN] qui permet de passer outre la conversion BBCodes


----------



## Dimitri2018 (26 Mai 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Il paraît effectivement... mais comme j'utilise un iPad ces combinaisons : suivi d'une lettre, ne sont pas converties en emoji.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je me tais pour l'instant car j'essaie de résoudre la problématique de la mise à jour d'excel mais j'avais bien mis les : plutôt que des / dans ma formules et ça ne fonctionne toujours pas. Donc, j'essaie de résoudre la mise à jour Excel car comme vous le voyez, ça ne fonctionne pas non plus. et cela fait deux jours que j'essaie. N'y arrivant pas et ne trouvant pas de solution, j'ai décidé de mettre tout l'ordi à jour. Je commence par une dernière sauvegarde du jour et pas du mois précédent, j'installe Yosémite et on verra ce qui se passe. Si vous êtes toujours patient, je reviendrai vers vous, soit pour une bonne nouvelle, je l'espère soit pour vous demander de l'aide....   Le petit sourire pour faire sms....  ;-)


----------



## r e m y (26 Mai 2018)

Mais c'est fou ça!!!

Il y a toujours un \ dans les chemins d'accès !
La formule à partir de la cellule C6 DOIT ÊTRE MODIFIÉE pour remplacer ce \ par :

Moi ce sera ma dernière intervention dans cette discussion car je constate que tout ce qu'on dit ne sert à rien.


----------



## r e m y (26 Mai 2018)

Pour la mise à jour d'Excel télécharger et installer les service pack 1, 2 et 3

https://www.microsoft.com/fr-FR/download/details.aspx?id=17198
https://www.microsoft.com/fr-FR/download/details.aspx?id=29419
https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/download/details.aspx?id=51771

avant de passer par la mise à jour automatique pour les mises à jour les plus récentes ou de télécharger la version 14.7.7 pour l'appliquer

https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/download/details.aspx?id=55942


----------



## Dimitri2018 (29 Mai 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Pour la mise à jour d'Excel télécharger et installer les service pack 1, 2 et 3
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/fr-FR/download/details.aspx?id=17198
> https://www.microsoft.com/fr-FR/download/details.aspx?id=29419
> ...


Je pense cette fois avoir corrigé toutes mes erreurs. J'ai aussi fait la mise à jour d'excel (je suis passé en sierra mais j'ai fait marche arrière, je perdais d'autres application pour cause de mise à jour) mais cela ne fonctionne toujours pas. Que vous me disiez que chez vous ç amarche, ça me rend dingue. Ci-joint, copie de mon bureau avec le plus d'infos possibles. La formules, les chemins d'accès au bas du dossier, la mise à jour et info de mon ordi...  Pouvez-vous encore m'aider? En avez-vous encore le courage?


----------



## r e m y (29 Mai 2018)

Peux-tu faire un cmd-i sur l'un des fichiers jpg et publier la fenêtre d'informations?


----------



## Dimitri2018 (29 Mai 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Peux-tu faire un cmd-i sur l'un des fichiers jpg et publier la fenêtre d'informations?


Oui, voici


----------



## r e m y (29 Mai 2018)

Alors cette fois, je ne vois plus aucune anomalie   
Si la macro n'a pas été modifiée, il n'y a aucune raison pour que ça ne fonctionne pas ☹️


----------



## Dimitri2018 (29 Mai 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Alors cette fois, je ne vois plus aucune anomalie
> Si la macro n'a pas été modifiée, il n'y a aucune raison pour que ça ne fonctionne pas ☹️


Non, je n'ai pas modifié la macro. J'ai même re-téléchargé le fichier ce matin et réécrit les formules. Quand je lance la macro, excel se met un peu en sous brillance, puis au bas du tableau après 1 ou 2 secondes apparaît "prêt" mais rien ne change. :-(


----------



## Dimitri2018 (29 Mai 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Alors cette fois, je ne vois plus aucune anomalie
> Si la macro n'a pas été modifiée, il n'y a aucune raison pour que ça ne fonctionne pas ☹️


Y aurait-il une autre formule très simple que je pourrais essayer pour voir si le chemin d'accès fonctionne dans l'absolu? Non pas en faisant apparaître une photo mais une formule toute simple pour vérifier que le fait que ce soit en français (par exemple) fonctionne (Users, desktop, etc..) ou que les ":" fonctionne ? Je ne vois pas où chercher d'autre....


----------



## r e m y (29 Mai 2018)

Eventuellement essaie de changer le nom du dossier Photos arcanes renommées.
Nomme le simplement Photos (et change le chemin d'accès en cellule C3 en conséquence, bien sûr)


----------



## r e m y (29 Mai 2018)

Dimitri2018 a dit:


> Quand je lance la macro, excel se met un peu en sous brillance, puis au bas du tableau après 1 ou 2 secondes apparaît "prêt" mais rien ne change.


en lancant la Macro, la colonne C doit se sélectionner, tu dois ensuite choisir où tu veux afficher les images (choix Oui, Non ou Annuler de la boite de dialogue), puis la hauteur des lignes (75 par défaut, que tu peux modifier en ce que tu veux), puis les images devraient venir s'insérer.


----------



## zeltron54 (29 Mai 2018)

Bonjour,
Comme remy je ne voit d'anormal .
1 peux tu dires exactement ce qui se passe lorsque tu cliques sur le bouton. Que t'est t'il demandé, quelle fenêtres et que réponds-tu?
2 Peux-tu renommées ton dossier de  "photos arcanes renommées" à simplement  "Photos" sans aucun espace et refaire un essai.

Edit grillé par remy ! on pense à un espace supplémentaire qui traine.


----------



## Dimitri2018 (29 Mai 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> en lancant la Macro, la colonne C doit se sélectionner, tu dois ensuite choisir où tu veux afficher les images (choix Oui, Non ou Annuler de la boite de dialogue), puis la hauteur des lignes (75 par défaut, que tu peux modifier en ce que tu veux), puis les images devraient venir s'insérer.


Merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci.... Simplement en changeant le nom du dossier par Photos. Merci, merci, merci.... seraient-ce les espaces qui ne sont pas pris en compte? puisque pour faire la formule je faisais un copié/collé pour être certain que le nom était pareil. Mais en même temps dans Macintosh HD, il y a aussi un espace. Mais bon bref, la solution est là, vous l'avez trouvée, merci, merci, merci....


----------



## zeltron54 (29 Mai 2018)

Je pense que le nom de ton dossier devait se terminer par un espace !
bref, donc ça fonctionne ?


----------



## r e m y (29 Mai 2018)

Je pense à 2 possibilités...
Soit le chemin d'accès global était trop long (il y a peut-être une limite en nombre de caractères)
Soit le "é" de "renommées" pose problème (Excel est développé par des américains qui souvent oublient de vérifier le comportement des caractères accentués)


----------



## r e m y (29 Mai 2018)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Je pense que le nom de ton dossier devait se terminer par un espace !
> bref, donc ça fonctionne ?



C'est une autre possibilité effectivement.


----------



## Dimitri2018 (29 Mai 2018)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Je pense que le nom de ton dossier devait se terminer par un espace !
> bref, donc ça fonctionne ?


Oui, ça fonctionne...... Merci, merci, merci


----------



## Dimitri2018 (29 Mai 2018)

Maintenant, il me reste à trouver comment utiliser cette macro sur une autre feuille excel(autre projet). Certes, j'ai déjà adapté la formule , j'ai fait un copié collé du bouton, c'est presque parfait. Cela a fonctionné au moins une fois. Mais comme je voulais que la sélection de départ se fasse non pas en colonne C mais en colonne E, j'ai changé dans VBE le début de la formule de sélection en remplaçant Range("C:C").Select par des E. A ma grande surprise, cela change la sélection sur la première feuille Excel (projet importé insertion-image-cellule) mais pas sur mon projet(CMRN1). Et j'ai le sentiment que mon copié collé du macro est un subterfuge mais ne corresond pas vraiment à ma autre fichier excel.  Vous êtes encore là? :-I


----------



## Dimitri2018 (29 Mai 2018)

Un petit visuel....  )). Mais je me dis que le dossier module, s'il était affecté à mon projet CMRN1, fonctionnerait mieux que sous cette forme. J'ai bien tenté de le faire glisser mais c'est un peu trop simple.... J'imagine....


----------



## r e m y (29 Mai 2018)

Dans ton fichier CMRN1 choisis de créer une nouvelle macro et fais un copié/collé de tout le texte de la macro du fichier insertion-image-vellule-excel.xlsm

Ensuit en faisant un clic-droit sur le bouton puis "affecter macro", verifie que ce n'est pas encore la macro du fichier insertion-image....xlsm qui est affectée au bouton. Sélectionne bien la macro creee dans le fichier CMRN1.xlsm


----------



## Dimitri2018 (30 Mai 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Dans ton fichier CMRN1 choisis de créer une nouvelle macro et fais un copié/collé de tout le texte de la macro du fichier insertion-image-vellule-excel.xlsm
> 
> Ensuit en faisant un clic-droit sur le bouton puis "affecter macro", verifie que ce n'est pas encore la macro du fichier insertion-image....xlsm qui est affectée au bouton. Sélectionne bien la macro creee dans le fichier CMRN1.xlsm


Un grand merci, cela fonctionne. J'ai un peu tourné en rond avec créer une nouvelle macro (on donne juste le nom) puis j'ai chercher à ouvrir VBE et je me retrouvais en lien avec l'ancien fichier macro. J'ai fini par supprimer toute les macros en ayant gardé le contenu écrit puis j'ai enfin réussi. Bon, quand j'ouvre VBE dans mon dernier classeur CMRN1, j'ai bien plusieurs modules (que je n'arrive pas à enlever mais dont le contenu est vide et c'est dans le troisième module que se trouve la formule. J'ai bien essayé d'enlevé les deux premiers modules mais je n'y arrive pas. Cela n'empêche pas le bon fonctionnement du module 3 qui contient ma macro adaptée à la sélection que je voulais et à la hauter de colonne que je voulais. Bref, tout fonctionne pour moi.... encore merci Rémy et Zeltron 54. Dans un autre contexte, je vous aurait proposé une bouteille de vin pour vous remercier.....


----------



## zeltron54 (30 Mai 2018)

Content pour toi.
Juste une petite chose, le bouton appelle la macro "SelectCol " qui sélectionne les cellules qui seront examinées pour en récupérer le chemin de l'image. Par défaut ça sélectionne toute le colonne ("C:C"), pour adapter à tes besoins changes cette sélection en ne mettant que les cellules qui t'intéressent: par exemple si tes chemins se trouvent de E5 à E30 tu entres  ("E5:E30") ça accélérera l'exécution et évitera des ennuis si la feuille contient autre chose dans les cellules plus bas dans la même colonne.


----------



## Dimitri2018 (30 Mai 2018)

Voilà qui est fait et ça fonctionne bien sûr....
Et par clic droit sur les modules 1 et 2 qui ne m'intéressaient plus (qui était des erreurs), j'ai pu les supprimer en toute simplicité. Ça, c'est l'info pour celui qui dans 10 ans cherchera à utiliser vos réponses à la problématique...


----------

